# triplet delivery



## katie1241 (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. Um.

Triplet C-Section? I know this should be easy.

59514 (since my doc did not do ante or post partum care) with a 22 does not seem like enough.

Help Please!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent question.  Some payors will accept 59514 -51.  I don't know if you would list it 59514, 59514-51, 59514-51 or 59514, 59514-51 x2 but be sure to use 651.11.  Whatever method you use, an appeal might be necessary.


----------

